# Power/Regen line flickering at stop



## Drhalo (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm on 42.2, and I noticed while stopped at a stop light yesterday, the little black line that moves while you accelerate was slightly going on and off as if I was tapping the pedal. The problem is I wasn't. I tried turning off the ac to see if that helped and it did not. 

I am also noticing in the atari games, the scroll wheels give off some phantom movement. I know this is stupid, but in asteroids and lunar lander the little ship constantly wants to spin even though I am not touching the wheel.

1st world problems I know...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I haven't noticed the power/regen line behaving as you describe, but I've never paid much attention to it when stopped. I'll try to do so to see if I notice the same behavior. Did you have a foot on the brake at the time? Was creep mode turned on or off?

I've definitely had issues with the controls while playing games, including the ship wanting to always spin at times, and the scroll wheel being not responsive as well as too touchy.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I’ve had the power line too. Only when it’s pretty cold out and is using a lot of power to heat up.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Drhalo said:


> I'm on 42.2, and I noticed while stopped at a stop light yesterday, the little black line that moves while you accelerate was slightly going on and off as if I was tapping the pedal. The problem is I wasn't. I tried turning off the ac to see if that helped and it did not.
> 
> I am also noticing in the atari games, the scroll wheels give off some phantom movement. I know this is stupid, but in asteroids and lunar lander the little ship constantly wants to spin even though I am not touching the wheel.
> 
> 1st world problems I know...


I've never had the power meter move but as far as the games go they also use the steering wheel as an input. If your Asteriod ship keeps spinning, center the wheel (or at least move it a bit) and the ship will stabilize. Yea, first world solutions also exist!!


----------



## Drhalo (Jul 12, 2018)

Car was in hold mode. Line was flickering as if I was tapping the accelerator.


----------



## ravisorg (Jun 27, 2018)

Yup I’ve noticed that recently too. Come to the conclusion that’s it’s showing power use globally not just for the motor, and because it’s chilly out the heaters are working for the first time and using enough power to show up on the meter.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

This may be a outlandish question, but: we know the Model 3 can run a little current through the motor to generate heat when the car is parked and the battery is cold. Is it possible that it can do the same when the car is in Hold, and this shows up on the power gauge as a flickering dot because it can't tell the difference between discharge for heat and propulsion? Grasping at straws here...


----------

